

Lotus Agenda: the app that failed because it gave users too much choice - henning
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_Agenda

======
robryan
The follow up of sorts Chandler seems to be quiet obscure for a similar
reason. Sounded pretty good when reading the book about it Dreaming In Code,
but I don't know anyone who actively uses it.

